# Trans Europa



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Copy of an e mail from Transeuropa

TRANSEUROPA FERRIES
EXTENDED “EARLY BIRD”
RAMSGATE – OOSTENDE - RAMSGATE

There are only a few days left for you to book a sailing with TransEuropa Ferries and take advantage of our best deals.

1.	Single or 48 hrs return journeys start from £21 
2.	July and August you can take a single or 48-hour return crossing for £47 (price based on a car and up to nine passengers)


Remember TransEuropa do not charge amendment fees, if you need change your booking details. So if you have not finalised your holiday plans yet, you have nothing to lose by making a booking now and changing the details later. 


Call us, or book online (wwww.transeuropaferries.com) before the 31st of January 2006 and get an excellent deal from TransEuropa Ferries.

General Conditions:
1.	Not available in conjunction with any other offer
2.	Amendable but not refundable
3.	Subject to change without notice
4.	General conditions apply
5.	48 hrs return = same price as a single ticket 

NB: Extended ‘Early Bird’ offer does not apply for bookings made on the day of travel


----------

